# Verkaufe Hawk 44 FS



## omes (13. März 2011)

FOTOS 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/hawk-44-fs/22478252

VERKAUFE hier mein Hawk FS 44!!! 

Leider habe ich aus beruflichen Gründen keine Zeit mehr für mein Hobby. Deshalb muss ich mich schweren Herzes von meinem Bike trennen. 

Ich habe das Bike ein knappes Jahr. Es hat ein paar kleine Kratzer, aber es ist halt nicht NEU. Aber sonst ist das Bike in einem sehr gutem Zustand. Ich habe bis zum heutigen Tage kein Problem mit dem Bike gehabt. 


Technische Daten:

Rahmen: Bauart: Fullsuspension 
Material: 7005 Aluminium 
weitere Merkmale: XC Geometrie 
Typ: Vier-Gelenker 
Dämpfer Marke: DNM AO-30RC Air 
Federweg: 100 - 100 mm

Gabel: Bauart: Federgabel 

Federgabel: Federweg: 100 - 100 mm
Federweg: 100 - 100 mm

Gabel: Marke: Suntour 
Typ: XCT RL, Remote Lockout 

Schaltung: Schaltungstyp: Kettenschaltung 
Anzahl Gänge: 27 
Marke: Shimano 
Typ: XT 

Umwerfer: Ausführung: 3-fach 
Marke: Shimano 
Typ: Deore 

Schalthebel: Marke: Shimano 
Typ: Deore 

Kettenradgarnitur: Marke: Shimano 
Typ: FC-M443 
Übersetzung Blatt 1: 22 Zähne
Übersetzung Blatt 2: 32 Zähne
Übersetzung Blatt 3: 44 Zähne

Innenlager: Marke: Shimano 
Typ: BB-UN26 
Bauart: Cartridge 

Kette: Marke: Shimano 
Typ: CN-HG 53 

Zahnkranz: Marke: Shimano 
Typ: HG 50 
Übersetzung: 11 - 32 Zähne

Bremsen vorne: Marke: Shimano 
Typ: BR-M486 
Bauart: hydraulische Scheibenbremse 

Bremsen hinten: Marke: Shimano 
Typ: BR-M486 
Bauart: hydraulische Scheibenbremse 

Bremshebel: Marke: Shimano 
Typ: BR-M486 

Lenker: Typ: MTB 
Bauart: Rise Bar 
Material: Alu 

Vorbau: Marke: Blackcomp 
Typ: 1 1/8 Zoll 
Bauart: A-Head 
Material: Alu 

Steuersatz: TH, semi-integriert, gedichtet 

Sattel: Concept SL CEX 

Sattelstütze: Bauart: Patentstütze 
Typ: Blackcomp SP-222 
Material: Alu 

Nabe vorne: Marke: Shimano 
Typ: HB-RM 65 Disc 

Nabe hinten: Marke: Shimano 
Typ: HB-RM 65 Disc 

Felgen: Marke: Alex 
Typ: EN 24 Disc, black 
Material: Aluminium 
Bauart: Hohlkammer 
Größe: 26 Zoll

Speichen: 36 

Reifen vorne: Marke: Schwalbe 
Typ: Nobby Nic Performance 
Größe: 26 Zoll
Reifenbreite: 2.25 Zoll

Reifen hinten: Marke: Schwalbe 
Typ: Nobby Nic Performance 
Größe: 26 Zoll
Reifenbreite: 2.25 Zoll

Pedale: Comfort LU-206, kugelgelagert 

Einsatzzweck: Performance 

Kategorie: Cross Country 


Gewicht: ca. 13,6 kg 

Das Fahrrad kann gerne besichtigt werden es steht in 46562 Voerde

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur verfügung

[email protected]


----------

